# Trouble - Lost my eos software cd!



## Alter_Ego (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey my mac died a week ago and i just set up my old pc for now so when i went to find my canon eos cd it was gone  Do i have to buy another cd or is there another way to go about it? 

Where i live internet is very expensive and they charge .50c per MB :x So i really dont want to be downloading big files but if i have to then ill get a friend overseas too.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jun 26, 2010)

Either that or buy it online and have it shipped to you. Either way its gonna cost money unless you have someone burn a copy. Where do you live?!50cent a MB? you should move.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are talking about the cd that comes with the camera, I believe you can get another from the website.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2010)

Or just download it all. www.canonusa.com


----------



## JClishe (Jun 27, 2010)

KmH said:


> Or just download it all. www.canonusa.com


 
Where exactly do you download it from? When I view downloads for my 50D, all I see is firware updates and manuals.


----------



## calebid (Jul 21, 2011)

Download the cd image from: Canon EOS Software Disk Image for Windows and Mac (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 21, 2011)

What do you need it for?  When I redo my putter I probably won't use it?


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jul 21, 2011)

this thread is over a year old


----------



## bogeyguy (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you think his CD arrived yet? LOL!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jul 21, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> Do you think his CD arrived yet? LOL!



I don't believe so, he probably just downloaded it for 50 cents a mb... wherever he lives, I'd be charged about $1,000 a week


----------



## calebid (Jul 22, 2011)

Willy


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol this is a year old Im pretty sure he already figured things out. How far back did you go to find this thread?


----------



## Alter_Ego (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol i actually just moved on without it. I appreciate your concerns lol


----------



## OscarWilde (Mar 12, 2012)

This thread is apparently a zombie... I'm impressed with your diligence! Replying to your own thread almost 2 years later!


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2012)

*purges the zombiethread with the holy fire of Molotov!*


----------

